

If I Launched a Startup - bry
http://startuplawyer.com/startup-issues/if-i-launched-a-startup

======
vchien
Great summary!!

[http://www.foundersspace.com/legal-ip/what-are-typical-
legal...](http://www.foundersspace.com/legal-ip/what-are-typical-legal-fee-
arrangements-for-bootstrapped-startups/comment-page-1/#)

